# Smith helmets?



## DRiftor (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello all! I'm somewhat new to snowboarding,this will be my fourth year, and I'm looking for a new helmet. I've tried the smith optics gage and varaiance and really like the fit and feel of both, but I'm leaning towards the variance for better fit. However I cannot find good reviews for either. Any opinions on these helmets? Any other brands I should be looking at? Btw most of my time is spent free riding, sometimes shifting toward "alpine snowboarding," I usually stay away from the park and prefer jumps over rails.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Variance is a great helmet. Lightweight, warm an comfortable. I have a few friends that have it and they all love it.


----------



## DRiftor (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's a youtube review of the Varience
2013 / 2014 | Smith Variance Ski & Snowboard Helmet | Video Review - YouTube

Gage
Gage Helmet Review with Scott Stevens - YouTube
Outdoor Retailer 2012: Smith Gage Helmet - YouTube


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think I've ever looked at Helmet reviews. Boards, bindings, boots and goggles yes, but helmets no. They *should* all be built to meet a minimum crash standard, so fit and features should make all the difference.

I look for an adjustable fit (ratchet in the back), and closable vents since I ride in everything from -30 to +10 deg C...


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

The variant has a lot of nice adjustability features, it's warm too. 

I really like mine, I have the brim version. But be aware that it's an old guy helmet, seen almost exclusively on the heads of middle aged dudes, and while I don't drive one myself I suspect the most popular ride for a smith variant wearer is probably a Volvo station wagon. 

I only figured this out after I bought it, a slow realization process that occurred over time. Doesn't matter much to me, I prioritize functionality but occasionally I wish I bought one of those useless sandbox helmets that look a little cooler. 

Cue a whole slew of ranting smith variant owners who think its a cool helmet. ->


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lamps said:


> I prioritize functionality but occasionally I wish I bought one of those useless sandbox helmets that look a little cooler.


I don't own a smith helmet, but I think those sandboxs look retarded.










In fact I think any helmet with a brim doesn't look right with goggles...


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Smith is pretty on the ball with the variant/variance. I say try their vantage this year with the koroyd material. Looks pretty good.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I don't own a smith helmet, but I think those sandboxs look retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend to agree but I think you found the most fuckatarded picture of someone wearing a sanbox helmet possible.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> I tend to agree but I think you found the most fuckatarded picture of someone wearing a sanbox helmet possible.


Fair enough! Actually I originally picked a white one showing how poorly they fit with goggles, but the pic ended up being way too big... Google image search for "Sandbox Helmet" and 95% of the pics are of a poor fitting setup.

To each their own though!


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been wearing a Smith Maze for 4 seasons now and I love it. It is the lightest helmet on the market (unless someone made one lighter in the last 2 years), and is simply and effective. I took the ear muffs out and wear a balaclava underneath and haven't wanted anything different since I got it.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

I picked up a Smith Aspect helmet last season, and I love it. It's comfy for my head, fits well, is warm, has adjustable vents, and integrates well with my Smith I/O goggles, as you would expect. It's a middle of the road helmet, but has all the features I really want at a price I could justify. No regrets!


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just got my I/OX's in and yup, they are huge and still integrate perfectly with the Maze.


----------

